# TrophyHunting club : needing members,Taylor,Talbot county



## mrpounds (May 3, 2007)

Have approx. 2100 acres in taylor,county need 15
members for the 07-08 hunting season ,camp with elec,water,deer cooler,ice machine 
  $650.00 year dues
                                  club website add.  www.trophyhuntclub.homestead.com
  please contact for info:
        Harry Mauldin- cabinetman2x4@bellsouth.net
             # 404-310-1796

        Lloyd foster- fosterl@pike.k12.ga.us
             # 770-815-5977

        Brian Price   706-975-7028

        J D Haney    706-577-0844


----------



## Blackwolf (May 4, 2007)

*Info*

I would love to get more infor about this club I have two people along with myself are also looking for a new club.


----------



## AthensMarine (May 4, 2007)

*Generic website...*



mrpounds said:


> Have approx. 2100 acres in taylor,talbot county need 15
> members for the 07-08 hunting season have a cap @45
> members,camp with elec,water,deer cooler,ice machine
> $650.00 year dues
> ...


Your link is to a generic, no name website...just FYI.


----------



## PHIL M (May 4, 2007)

I believe this is it?
http://www.trophyhuntingclub.homestead.com/Index.html


----------



## mrpounds (May 5, 2007)

*more info*



Blackwolf said:


> I would love to get more infor about this club I have two people along with myself are also looking for a new club.



The web site add.& contact info are on thread thanks


----------



## mrpounds (May 10, 2007)

mrpounds said:


> Have approx. 2100 acres in taylor,talbot county need 15
> members for the 07-08 hunting season ,camp with elec,water,deer cooler,ice machine
> $650.00 year dues
> club website add.  www.trophyhuntclub.homestead.com
> ...


ttt


----------



## mrpounds (May 16, 2007)

*btt*



mrpounds said:


> Have approx. 2100 acres in taylor,county need 15
> members for the 07-08 hunting season ,camp with elec,water,deer cooler,ice machine
> $650.00 year dues
> club website add.  www.trophyhuntclub.homestead.com
> ...


btt


----------



## mrpounds (May 26, 2007)

*ttt*

ttt





mrpounds said:


> Have approx. 2100 acres in taylor,county need 15
> members for the 07-08 hunting season ,camp with elec,water,deer cooler,ice machine
> $650.00 year dues
> club website add.  www.trophyhuntclub.homestead.com
> ...


----------



## mrpounds (Jun 9, 2007)

*btt*



mrpounds said:


> Have approx. 2100 acres in taylor,county need 15
> members for the 07-08 hunting season ,camp with elec,water,deer cooler,ice machine
> $650.00 year dues
> club website add.  www.trophyhuntclub.homestead.com
> ...


btt


----------



## mrpounds (Jun 23, 2007)

*bbt*



mrpounds said:


> Have approx. 2100 acres in taylor,county need 15
> members for the 07-08 hunting season ,camp with elec,water,deer cooler,ice machine
> $650.00 year dues
> club website add.  www.trophyhuntclub.homestead.com
> ...



bbt


----------



## COONDOG1717 (Jun 24, 2007)

give me a call 770 601 4226


----------



## chughes (Jun 24, 2007)

This is a great club. I have hunted it 2 times  with Terry Dunn I seen some good bucks, including a 10pt with about a 17-18 inch spread. Could not get a good shot on it so I let it walk for another day. Great club you need to check it out.


----------



## mrpounds (Jul 4, 2007)

*btt*



mrpounds said:


> Have approx. 2100 acres in taylor,county need 15
> members for the 07-08 hunting season ,camp with elec,water,deer cooler,ice machine
> $650.00 year dues
> club website add.  www.trophyhuntclub.homestead.com
> ...


btt


----------

